#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  تراننزیستور FSBF15CH60BT  برد ماشین لباسشویی دوو

## samarayaneh

سلام ترانزیستور FSBF15CH60BT یا مشابه این رو می خواستم

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام ترانزیستور FSBF15CH60BT یا مشابه این رو می خواستم


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. نداشتم تا حالا این قطعه را.

----------

*AMD*,*mmelecom*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
این یک ترانزیستور igbt شصت  ولت پانزده امپر است

----------

*AMD*,*mmelecom*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mmelecom

سلام.دقیقا فت همین شماره در بردzتلویزیون پلاسما ال جی بکاررفته.من که پیدانکردم .بعضی همکاران فرمودنداز سری,irf'''باتوجه ب ولتاژ وجریان استفاده کنم.

----------

*صابری*

----------


## arman1365

باسلام
در وبسایت زیر میتوانید معادل آن را پیدا کنید
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------

*sasan0102*

----------

